# meca 2x event june 24th columbus oh[3x weekend]



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

what: meca 2x event
when: june 24th noon - 5pm
where: columbus motor speedway 1841 williams rd. columbus OH
who: YOU!

part of a meca 3x weekend in columbus!


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

9 days away


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Not sure if I want to do Columbus, OH or Tennessee show but are damn near same distance driving....





I'll know more later next week.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Get up to 15 points this weekend AND hang out at columbus' always wild Comfest!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Another festival there? No motel / hotel rooms again.......bummer.


Chuck


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll be judging SPL =]


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> Another festival there? No motel / hotel rooms again.......bummer.
> 
> 
> Chuck


Yeah comfest. Ill look for u a hotel chuck. I know there will be some out east


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

thegreatestpenn said:


> Yeah comfest. Ill look for u a hotel chuck. I know there will be some out east


The girlfriend and I are going to Comfest right after the show.. none of you can come with though, she will be topless.... haha


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Ge_off_me said:


> The girlfriend and I are going to Comfest right after the show.. none of you can come with though, she will be topless.... haha






WOW, Ohio does have some fun festivals...


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Hell yeah lol Comfest is a great little festival from what I have been told =P Good thing she doesn't care too much if I look at other boobies =P


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

all Scores you guys can post of either SQL, or SPL ?

didn't get to make either show


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

On Sunday I got a 70.25 and got sq best of show lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Ge_off_me said:


> On Sunday I got a 70.25 and got sq best of show lol



Did you guys have many guys in SQ entered?

Nice.... you going to Finals this year?


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

There were a few in sq on saturday.

I sure am lol. Working on being points champ in stock class right now.


----------

